# LIbreOffice, open source, and the cloud



## Steerpike (Apr 29, 2012)

I found this interview interesting. I do some work in the cloud, mainly with Google Docs, though I have done some with Yarny. I don't see those apps displacing my desktop applications.

Libre Office is taking off 'like a rocket' | News | TechRadar


----------



## Christopher Wright (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't trust the cloud. Damn kids with their data in the clouds... it'll all come crashing down one day! Get off my lawn.

LibreOffice makes me happy. Ever since they forked OpenOffice they've actually been fixing things and cleaning up things.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, they've done nice work with LibreOffice. I'm happy with it as well.

I do use some cloud apps, but I generally export a copy to my local drive (but even there I use Dropbox).


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm using LibreOffice for my writing now, but everything's local in a Subversion repo, that I back up nightly to a remote host.


----------

